# Columbia, Mo



## ZOOK (Feb 9, 2015)

Craigslist antique section barn full of bikes. sorry not sure how to add link. Most looking like outside bikes.


----------



## dave the wave (Feb 9, 2015)

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/atq/4881460280.html


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks Dave


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2015)

Ted and I will check this out. Thanks, rob.


----------



## klunk! (Feb 9, 2015)

My own backyard and I missed it... Was there anything good?


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 9, 2015)

klunk! said:


> My own backyard and I missed it... Was there anything good?




Post deleted already. I didn't know it was a one time thing. Damn.


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 9, 2015)

it was a barn full of mostly middleweights,lot of parts and the bikes looked rusty. it was hard to tell but don't think there were any treasures? priced as the lot $4K


----------



## klunk! (Feb 10, 2015)

Kind of surprised it went so quick.  No one around here is much in to old bikes other than myself, that I know of anyway.  Would have liked to go take a look.  Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## bike (Feb 10, 2015)

one bike can make a pile worth it but it looked like you would have to pay me to haul it- trash collector


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 10, 2015)

Very true.


----------



## klunk! (Feb 10, 2015)

That's cool.  Sounds more and more like nothing I needed.  Probably a good thing that it's gone.


----------



## StevieZ (Feb 10, 2015)

SNooozzzzz ya loose fellas.


----------



## ranman (Feb 15, 2015)

Good luck to all. Went there yesterday with a pocketful of money and came home with 1 bike and 4 rims.


----------



## klunk! (Feb 15, 2015)

So what all did you see?  Anything worthwhile?  Thanks, Karl


----------



## ranman (Feb 15, 2015)

Well Karl - a speedway that he said you offered $450, then he said $550 and then he said $650 - so not sure what you actually offered him. A few other bikes of interest but not at the prices he is stuck on. I did not spend the 4 hours to get through all of the parts as it seemed futile based on the inability to come to any kind of agreement on the other bikes I tried to purchase. He has a Monark Rocket with a dual springer on it, the wrong rack, the wrong seat, graphics on the tank nearly illegible and the wrong rear fender. Told me the last time one like that sold on ebay for $2200.00. Would not take less than 650.00 for it. Nice enough guy but stuck on prices that seemed higher than high to me. I was there for 2 hours. He insists that the collection is worth $4000.00 and what he really wants is someone to buy it all. So there you go Karl - you surely know who I am talking about by now - good luck!


----------



## ZOOK (Feb 15, 2015)

Enough with the mail. Can we see the new bike?


----------



## klunk! (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks, kind of figured that might be the guy.  That Speedway is a cool bike.  Now I have satisfied my curiosity


----------



## ranman (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey Zookie - the schwinn i bought is not put together yet - he had it tore down and in a box. No rack no light no tank no seat and no chain - but a pretty cool schwinn. I will post when i have it back together.


----------

